

Tender moments caught on Russian dash cams - blearyeyed
http://kottke.org/13/05/tender-moments-caught-on-russian-dash-cams

======
WalterSear
Tender moments like homeless people on crutches freezing in the street,
unattended toddles left to play in truck traffic, and dozens of little old
ladies, absolutely terrified to cross the streets because it's so insanely
dangerous.

------
mynameishere
Pretty off-topic, isn't it? But at some point, everyone's going to be
recording everything all the time from their forehead cams, and we'll all be
able to watch the very best and very worst of humanity--all the time.

------
stfu
I really liked the video, but come on... we are getting close to up-voting
some cute puppy videos.

------
moondowner
Appeared on Reddit first (with link to the original video as well):
[http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/1dm6t3/its_not_just_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/1dm6t3/its_not_just_horror_and_gore_coming_from_the/)

------
kevin_morrill
Someone should make a car insurance commercial out of this.

~~~
snaky
Why? Could you please elaborate? What would be the point/slogan/pitch of the
campaign? What is the connection between car insurance and well, "tender
moments"?

